# gfi for fridge



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Install bubble cover and invoice.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

3xdad said:


> Install bubble cover and invoice.


bubble cover allready there


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Invoice and ask for payment.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

ampman said:


> went to a service call about gfi tripping with fridge on it, when i get there the fridge is in a greenhouse behind the residence i tell the H.O. the the gfi has to stay. tested the gfi and its good. what would you do



I tell them the gfi is not the problem. It is most likely the refrigerator motor. If it's an older one it almost always is. Or it could be an wiring issue not present at this time. Change to gfi and note the above on the repair order.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I had the same problem concerning a newly installed 20 amp ckt and GFCI in garage. Old 1950s/60s refrigerator two prong kept tripping it. I told HO to reverse the polarity on the units plug, have not heard back from him after to I assumed worked.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

If it's not an intermittent, I would've megged the fridge.

The other option is most Flukes will do very low series current measurements. You could build a splitter and that would allow you to easily put your Fluke in the EGC of the appliance. That would be conclusive proof.

-John


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> I tell them the gfi is not the problem. It is most likely the refrigerator motor. If it's an older one it almost always is. Or it could be an wiring issue not present at this time. Change to gfi and note the above on the repair order.


 








One of my competitors puts this on all their garage receptacles to cut down on call backs.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

brand new fridge gfi trip above 3miliamps did not meg the fridge


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

ampman said:


> went to a service call about gfi tripping with fridge on it, when i get there the fridge is in a greenhouse behind the residence i tell the H.O. the the gfi has to stay. tested the gfi and its good. what would you do


The same.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

A lady tried suing me because she lost a large chest freezer full of shrimp because of the GFI in the garage had tripped while they your out trolling. I had to supply her lawyer with the NEC code. A friend that lives two house down from me brought his four year old freezer to the street because it didn't work anymore. It was tripping the GFI in his shed is what he told me when I asked why he was throwing the freezer away. I ran him a dedicated curciut with a single plug from the panel behind the freezer I help carry back from the road. That was about five years ago and it still works great.


----------



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> View attachment 13225
> 
> One of my competitors puts this on all their garage receptacles to cut down on call backs.


Tell your competitor to learn how to spell, or at least get spell check. Refridgerator?


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Archania said:


> Tell your competitor to learn how to spell, or at least get spell check. Refridgerator?


Icebox is a whole lot easier to spell.


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

Theriot said:


> Icebox is a whole lot easier to spell.


If you had a real icebox, you wouldn't be concerned about a GFI trip.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

ampman said:


> went to a service call about gfi tripping with fridge on it, when i get there the fridge is in a greenhouse behind the residence i tell the H.O. the the gfi has to stay. tested the gfi and its good. what would you do


Install a dedicated outlet for the refrigerator on the same circuit ahead of the GFCI.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Archania said:


> Tell your competitor to learn how to spell, or at least get spell check. Refridgerator?


 
That is funny, I didn't notice that til you pointed it out!


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Theriot said:


> A lady tried suing me because she lost a large chest freezer full of shrimp because of the GFI in the garage had tripped while they your out trolling. I had to supply her lawyer with the NEC code. A friend that lives two house down from me brought his four year old freezer to the street because it didn't work anymore. It was tripping the GFI in his shed is what he told me when I asked why he was throwing the freezer away. I ran him a dedicated curciut with a single plug from the panel behind the freezer I help carry back from the road. That was about five years ago and it still works great.


Gross - I would want to sue just for the smell of that much ruined shrimp:jester:


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

nolabama said:


> Gross - I would want to sue just for the smell of that much ruined shrimp:jester:


Shrimp juice is the choice of smell good down here. Put a little on and head down the bayou and be ready to kiss some girls.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

jrannis said:


> Install a dedicated outlet for the refrigerator on the same circuit ahead of the GFCI.


210.8(a)(2)


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*10-2*

Can you run a 10-2 to a frid rec. and not gfci it ?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Can you run a 10-2 to a frid rec. and not gfci it ?


He could just tap the service condutors and make it work ....... :jester:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Can you run a 10-2 to a frid rec. and not gfci it ?


is that SOP for cletis electric


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*210.8*

I was using this loophole 

(A) All Occupancies. All 125-volt, single -phase, *15- and 20-ampere receptacles*
installed in the locations specified in (1) through (9) shall have ground-fault
circuit-interrupter protection for personnel.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Cletis said:


> I was using this loophole
> 
> (A) All Occupancies. All 125-volt, single -phase, *15- and 20-ampere receptacles*
> installed in the locations specified in (1) through (9) shall have ground-fault
> circuit-interrupter protection for personnel.


then it would have to be on a 30a breaker also


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> View attachment 13225
> 
> One of my competitors puts this on all their garage receptacles to cut down on call backs.


I would just peal the sticker off....:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Archania said:


> Tell your competitor to learn how to spell, or at least get spell check. Refridgerator?


good one..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I was using this loophole
> 
> (A) All Occupancies. All 125-volt, single -phase, *15- and 20-ampere receptacles*
> installed in the locations specified in (1) through (9) shall have ground-fault
> circuit-interrupter protection for personnel.


That will work if he has frige that ships with a 30 amp plug


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*end*



BBQ said:


> That will work if he has frige that ships with a 30 amp plug


just cut off end and put on a L5-30P on cord and matching receptacle if they are worried about their shrimp and want to pay the extra money...just sayin


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Place two of the same freezers side by side , wire them 220 volts so you don't need GFCI protection.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Question....Would installing a 15 or 20 amp twistlock receptacle and making a custom cord/adapter for fridge (treating it as equipment) overule GFCI code?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Cletis said:


> just cut off end and put on a L5-30P on cord and matching receptacle if they are worried about their shrimp and want to pay the extra money...just sayin


And I am just saying that

1) Changing the cord cap to another size would be a listing issues 

2) Connecting an appliance to a 30 amp circuit the directions say 20 could also be an issue.

Of course it will work so you can 'do dat' but I assume if my customers wanted hack work they would have called someone cheeper, like a handyman. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Question....Would installing a 15 or 20 amp twistlock receptacle and making a custom cord/adapter for fridge (treating it as equipment) overule GFCI code?


No ..


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Another question......Hardwiring the fridge from a disconnect switch whipped to a 1900 box on unit?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Question....Would installing a 15 or 20 amp twistlock receptacle and making a custom cord/adapter for fridge (treating it as equipment) overule GFCI code?



Would it still be in a dwelling? 
Would it still be 125 volt single phase ?
Would it still be 15 or 20 amp ?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Another question......Hardwiring the fridge from a disconnect switch whipped to a 1900 box on unit?



Sounds like a listing and labeling issue


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Just trying to find loopholes.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Another question......Hardwiring the fridge from a disconnect switch whipped to a 1900 box on unit?


Another listing violation and a violation of 400.8(B) likely.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*loophole*



Shockdoc said:


> Just trying to find loopholes.


Actually, when I was deciding on cletis I was between Mr. Loophole and Cletis. Cletis won out. 


Anyhow, what about this. Install the GFCI and stand there with HO. Say this is what I would do if it was my house, and watch him change your freshly installed gfci to a regular receptacle. ARe we off the hook then ??


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Actually, when I was deciding on cletis I was between Mr. Loophole and Cletis. Cletis won out.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, what about this. Install the GFCI and stand there with HO. Say this is what I would do if it was my house, and watch him change your freshly installed gfci to a regular receptacle. ARe we off the hook then ??


videotape him for documentation.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*my garage*



Shockdoc said:


> videotape him for documentation.


I took mine out of my garage and make sure it's properly grounded. I'm fine with that. I have $1000 worth of grass fed beef and when I take trips I don't want to lose it all cause it got too humid or thunderstorms (lightening) while I was gone.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Theriot said:


> Icebox is a whole lot easier to spell.


I have a kid that every time he run feeds he ask how to spell refrigerator. After a couple times I told him just to write ice box on the wire and I label the panel refrigerator. Here is proof


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Funniest one I ever saw was "Fernise".

-John


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

so how the hell do you fix this situation?


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

BuzzKill said:


> so how the hell do you fix this situation?


The spelling or the gfi?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Theriot said:


> The spelling or the gfi?


........................:no:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> so how the hell do you fix this situation?


solar power


----------



## acrwc10 (Jan 28, 2007)

Theriot said:


> I have a kid that every time he run feeds he ask how to spell refrigerator. After a couple times I told him just to write ice box on the wire and I label the panel refrigerator. Here is proof


Just currious, how come the spray wall texture isn't all over the can but it is on the bussing section, did you take it out so they could get more SH-- on easier? :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Also, if its abriviated its "Fridge" if you spell it out is when you drop the "d" and I still think its a bad fridge/icebox motor. I'd change the GFI receptacle to be sure and move on.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

acrwc10 said:


> Just currious, how come the spray wall texture isn't all over the can but it is on the bussing section, did you take it out so they could get more SH-- on easier? :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Also, if its abriviated its "Fridge" if you spell it out is when you drop the "d" and I still think its a bad fridge/icebox motor. I'd change the GFI receptacle to be sure and move on.


Siemens comes with a paper cover over the buss but we still put a cover over it. The inspector I'm guessing over it and didn't put back all the way. He would have been the only one that should have messed with it. But the buss was clean thanks for that buss cover.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Take out the GFI recptacle, and install a GFI breaker instead?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

ampman said:


> 210.8(a)(2)


Not readily accessible? Then behind the refrigerator should be just fine..


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

big john said:


> funniest one i ever saw was "fernise".
> 
> -john


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Big John said:


> Funniest one I ever saw was "Fernise".
> 
> -John


Did a panel change in a commercial place a while back and someone had scrawled on the exterior lighting contactor box, "Time clock controls the lights, idoits." I suspect it was a disgruntled maintenance guy that wrote it, but of all the words to misspell, you have to screw up "idiots?"



mcclary's electrical said:


> View attachment 13300


WTF is that? Klingon? :blink:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Did a panel change in a commercial place a while back and someone had scrawled on the exterior lighting contactor box, "Time clock controls the lights, idoits." I suspect it was a disgruntled maintenance guy that wrote it, but of all the words to misspell, you have to screw up "idiots?"
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is that? Klingon? :blink:


It was in a chineese/ sushi bar. Hard to say what language it is.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> It was in a chineese/ sushi bar. Hard to say what language it is.


The contractor i used to work for has a customer that would call his stirrators in his grain bins stirrilators so thats what i label the panel as so he would understand.:laughing:


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

At our local supply house there is this older electrician that asks for 300 cfm wire. No one ever corrects him.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

double post


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Theriot said:


> I have a kid that every time he run feeds he ask how to spell refrigerator. After a couple times I told him just to write ice box on the wire and I label the panel refrigerator. Here is proof


12/2 HR for the hood ?


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

good idea if they ever put in a counter saver microwave. required per 422.16 b 4 if there is an outlet, not direct wired.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mbednarik said:


> good idea if they ever put in a counter saver microwave


I'd rather myself or another EC charge them to run a circuit later if that be the case. I guess if he's charging it at rough there's no losses. I'm used to the competitive bidding of NY, and get paid more for less.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> 12/2 HR for the hood ?


Microwave or hood vent. The contractor isn't sure if he will put a microwave over the stove so to be safe we dedicated a run.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Theriot said:


> Microwave or hood vent. The contractor isn't sure if he will put a microwave over the stove so to be safe we dedicated a run.


Does the local AHJ allow #14 wire ?


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Does the local AHJ allow #14 wire ?


I know this is crazy to y'all but I run everything 12. No 14 at all beside for under the cabinet lights. Sometimes floods damn wrong pic sorry


----------



## johnnyontheside (Aug 30, 2010)

Take the garage door out and frame it up and now they have a refrigerator room.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Theriot said:


> I know this is crazy to y'all but I run everything 12. No 14 at all beside for under the cabinet lights. Sometimes floods damn wrong pic sorry


 
That picture makes me wanna PUKE


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Theriot said:


> I know this is crazy to y'all but I run everything 12. No 14 at all


Yeah, that is pretty messed up. :laughing:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Theriot said:


> Shrimp juice is the choice of smell good down here. Put a little on and head down the bayou and be ready to kiss some girls.


Then you yell "choot em Lizabeth":laughing:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That picture makes me wanna PUKE


Because of all the 12s or thinking of having to trim it out?


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

That pic is terrible. I feel bad for who ever has to terminate that. Man oh man.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> Because of all the 12s or thinking of having to trim it out?


 
both. And that would not pass inspection here


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Theriot said:


> I know this is crazy to y'all but I run everything 12. No 14 at all beside for under the cabinet lights. Sometimes floods damn wrong pic sorry


 
Holy ****ing **** batman, I just counted your conductors and you need a box with 103.25 cu in for that mess you got there. What is that box 65???????????????????


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Definite failure here.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Holy ****ing **** batman, I just counted your conductors and you need a box with 103.25 cu in for that mess you got there. What is that box 65???????????????????


But doesn't he get points for the 12? I think the wire up size cancels the box fill. Wait I'll find it in the code. Hang on, I'm still looking. If 12 is better, why not 10(best)?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> ...I just counted your conductors and you need a box with 103.25 cu in....


 :confused1: I get 60.75" for eight #12's and five devices.... 

-John


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm a #14 man, the only #12 I run is either what is minimum code or called for by load requirements.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Holy ****ing **** batman, I just counted your conductors and you need a box with 103.25 cu in for that mess you got there. What is that box 65???????????????????


That's why I had that pic I took it to show one of my guys that he had too many wires in the box. He did FEEL like making up j boxes so he brought all the wires down. If I remember he has two hots two floods front porch foyer and kit. Way to many wires. When I hit the wrong pic I know I would get called out on it. But that was about six months ago and was fixed that morning


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Theriot said:


> That's why I had that pic I took it to show one of my guys that he had too many wires in the box. He did FEEL like making up j boxes so he brought all the wires down. If I remember he has two hots two floods front porch foyer and kit. Way to many wires. When I hit the wrong pic I know I would get called out on it. But that was about six months ago and was fixed that morning


Ways to eliminate box crowding is using 3 wire as switchlegs and branching out to 2 wire. I'll often end up with 3 gang boxes with only 3 cables in them.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

jrannis said:


> Not readily accessible? Then behind the refrigerator should be just fine..


the rec. is not behind the fridge it is in open sight this is where the grey area of the code crosses me up -the fridge by the way is for sprouts or cuttings or something like that


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

looks like 9 nm's assume one is a 12/3
19x2.25=42.75
grounds=2.25
devices=8x2.25=18
no clamps seen in box

total 63 now granted it's late and i haven't done box fill in a while


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

I think a four gang box is around sixty.


----------

